# Some wildlife from Poland :)



## Kacper111 (Nov 11, 2015)

Here are some of my shoots from Europe (Poland) 

1. Jay






2. Dipper





3. Blue tit





4. Tree sparrow





Tell me if you want more images like those


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 11, 2015)

quite lovely
perhaps the WB a bit too cold


----------



## Kacper111 (Nov 11, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> quite lovely
> perhaps the WB a bit too cold



It may be too cold on second photo, because the bird was in thw shade, but I decided to leave it as it is


----------



## Designer (Nov 11, 2015)

These are wonderful!

No, the second shot the white balance is perfect.  In my opinion, it is in the other ones that appear too "cool".  So are you in the habit of making adjustments to the WB?  Did you handle the WB the same in all four of these shots?


----------



## Kacper111 (Nov 11, 2015)

Designer said:


> These are wonderful!
> 
> No, the second shot the white balance is perfect.  In my opinion, it is in the other ones that appear too "cool".  So are you in the habit of making adjustments to the WB?  Did you handle the WB the same in all four of these shots?


Thank You  No, these shoots have other wb settings


----------



## Designer (Nov 11, 2015)

Kacper111 said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > These are wonderful!
> ...


I understand.  Thank you.


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 11, 2015)

Nice set.  #3 is really nice.


----------



## dannylightning (Nov 11, 2015)

awesome


----------



## tirediron (Nov 11, 2015)

The last two are simply excellent!


----------



## baturn (Nov 11, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## Kacper111 (Nov 12, 2015)

Thank You all, and time for next 4 photos 
5. Kingfisher





6. Yellow wagtail





7. Owl





8. Mandarinian duck


----------



## FITBMX (Nov 12, 2015)

Really wonderful!!!


----------



## annamaria (Nov 12, 2015)

Great shots, love number 2 and the owl.


----------



## dannylightning (Nov 13, 2015)

If only we had king fishers like that around here,    the first and last ones are great..    

Sent from my XT1028 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 13, 2015)

Very nice. The blue tit is my favorite. Mandarinian duck is so beautiful. Well done.


----------



## LarryLomona (Nov 13, 2015)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## Kacper111 (Nov 15, 2015)

Thank all for the kind words 

9. Female blackbird






10. Male blackbird





11. Young roe





12. Autumn fox


----------



## Kacper111 (Dec 8, 2015)

13. Wood duck





14. Great cormorant





15. Common tern


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 8, 2015)

Real nice.


----------



## Emanuel M (Dec 8, 2015)

3, 4, 8 and 13 are excelent.


----------



## PropilotBW (Dec 8, 2015)

Really nice grouping of pics!  
Pic 5 appears to be too vibrant, it's still a nice photo, but not very natural looking colors.  
.


----------



## harry55511 (Dec 9, 2015)

very beautiful....


----------



## Kacper111 (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks all for the good words 


PropilotBW said:


> Really nice grouping of pics!
> Pic 5 appears to be too vibrant, it's still a nice photo, but not very natural looking colors.
> .


It's big crop from D90& 1250iso. I had to push up colors, because wether was bad :/

Now short series of images from the zoo in Warsaw 

16.  King





17. I'm blue





18. Thinker





19. Flamingo 





20. Help me


----------



## Kacper111 (Apr 25, 2016)

Some shoots from Białowieski National Park 
21. Wisent





22. 





22. Woodpecker





23. Deer





24. Song thrush


----------

